# Door is plumb.........floor is unlevel!



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gents, just finished installing a new door in my garage, leading to my basement. The door went up smooth, I put it in prior to the laminate hardwood flooring..........however in hindsight...........I wish I had done it the other way around. 

The long and short of it is that I used SLC to cover the area, and still found myself with a little bit of a problem. The door has about 1/2" of clearance when open from the floor, and has 1/2" on one side, and over 3/4" on the other side when closed. So basically.......the floor still is not level. I will admit, I was rushing a bit...........but its only the mud room, so no big deal.

I am trying to figure out how I can seal this up to keep air from escaping and bugs and spiders from getting in. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the door has no threshold?


this should be a fire rated door no?http://automaticdoorsweep.com/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This door should have been an exterior door with a threshold--

What do you have?


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Removed the threshold. Yes its an exterior door. I had to remove it because it wouldn't fit with it on there. 

Yes, I used the same size door as before.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried to be slick and extend the floor into the door frame so its flush on the garage side in hopes that it would be level and I could cut the floor and use T molding and a simple sweep to get the job done. 

Not so much.

I'm thinking that I could cut the floor flush with the basement side, the measure the distance from floor to door bottom and maybe install an adjustable exterior door threshold. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Same height door as the old, just different RO's due to the threshold.

So the door is basically resting directly on the concrete? The thresholds have adjustments on them for this reason.

Either you can take the door out, make the appropriate rough opening, and reattach the threshold. Or if you are set on leaving it in and working with it currently, make a threshold out of PT wood, AZEK, etc. *Granted this is not fire rated/code compliant,* but you need something in there.

Best fix, take it out and make the appropriate opening to accomodate the door with the threshold attached.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

With the threshold on there, I was about 3/4" inch off on the height. So I removed it, and nipped the casing about an inch on both sides. I'm hoping I'm not totally screwed. The threshold that came on there was pretty tall. And was not adjustable. 

Thinking about picking up a slimmer, adjustable exterior threshold and putting that on and then putting it back in.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Got it fixed, dropped in a slimline adjustable exterior threshold. However it is also kind of unlevel due to the awesome concrete job that was done in my garage.

Seriously Im talking areas up to a half an inch in relief.

Anywho, now that the threshold is in, I need to figure out how I am going to make the door seal up properly, since there is a small gap on one side.

I am thinking of just installing a new door sweep on the bottom of the door and cutting it at and angle so that it meets up with the threshold evenly.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/73-456-door-sweeps/seal-o-matic-door-bottom-sweep-108072.aspx


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, that should do the trick. Either way, the problem is pretty much fixed and will totally be there once I add that.


----------

